# Anker für ein linder aluboot



## Philipzelle (19. März 2017)

Hallo an alle, 

Ich habe mir ein aluboot, linder arkip 460 mit Suzuki df 50 AB zugelegt.
Nun benötige ich einen Anker und habe absolut keine Ahnung 
Welchen ich denn wählen soll. Zum Einsatz kommen wird das Boot hauptsächlich auf der Weser und in Schweden auf großen Seen. 
Kurze Daten zum Boot: 4,60m Länge, 1,65m breite 
BootsGewicht 275kg, motorgewicht 105kg. 
Kann mir jemand bzgl. Ankerart und Wahl des richtigen Gewichts helfen??
Vielen Dank im Voraus 
Philip #h


----------



## gründler (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Moin
Bootsdaten sind fast ähnlich mit meinen,nutze nen 10kg Klappanker mit 2m dicker Kette und dann kommen 50m Seil.

Bis jetzt bin ich immer zum liegen gekommen egal wo wir unterwegs gewesen sind.Wichtig ne ordentliche Ankerkette und nicht gleich das Seil an Anker knoten.So liegt er besser auf.

|wavey:


----------



## Philipzelle (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Danke Für die Info. An einen faltanker hab ich auch schon gedacht, hatte die immer in Schweden an den kleineren alubooten. 10kg ist ja schon ordentlich.


----------



## gründler (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Also mit Kette komm ich auf die 10kg,glaube der Anker ist nen 7,5 oder 8,5kg.

In der Regel reichen die auch aus,behaupte mal selbst nen 5kg hält wenn er richtig liegt und packt.Ankerkette lieber immer länger als zu kurz und nicht gerade die leichteste nehmen,die sorgt dafür das er sich noch besser legt und packt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnz grob wird oft gesagt:
Beim Anker reicht ein Gewicht von ca.1 Kg für 1 m Bootslänge. 

Kommt auch stark auf Ankerform, Ankergrund etc. an...

Das hier finde ich ne ganz gute Zusammenfassung zum Thema Ankern und Anker:
http://www.ostseekenner.de/grosse-anker-test/


----------



## bootszander (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Hallo Philipzelle mein aluboot hat die selben maße und mein hausgewässer ist der rhein. Daher ist wohl alles identisch. Ich habe einige anker ausprobiert und der M-Anker war der beste. 5 kg. und 1,5m edelstahlkette. Zum angeln sollte der weg so kurz wie möglich sein wegen den vorbeifahrenden booten und schiffen.


----------



## Philipzelle (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Vielen Dank allen für die Infos


----------



## Fidde (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Du kannst anstatt einer Kette auch ein Reitgewicht nehmen , fals dir eine Kette zu laut ist. Oder ein Seil mit Bleieinlage. Man rechnet grundsätzlich Wassertiefe mal 2 als Seillänge


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

minimum! 2 mal Wassertiefe - MINIMUM!!


----------



## Tommes63 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Mein Boot: 4 Meter, 150kg + 50kg Motor + 100-150kg für Angler, Angelzeug, Sprit und sonstiges Geraffel.

Mein Anker: ca. 2,5kg Faltanker + ca. 3kg kurze Kette + 15m Leine bei max 5m Tiefe. DAS HÄLT, auch bei Stömung und Wind.

Wichtiger als das Ankergewicht ist das Kettenvorfach, damit der Anker liegen bleibt und greift, und sich nicht aufrichtet. Im Normalfall stecke ich weniger als 1,5x Wassertiefe, mehr nur bei ordentlich Srömung oder Wind.


----------



## Jerkwolf (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Moin,
hab das gleiche Boot und den hier:

http://www.12seemeilen.de/britany-plattenanker-verzinkt-gewicht-8-kg.html

Den Quatsch mit der Klapperkette davor kannste dir sparen, 25m Seil und fertig is!

Sonnige Stunden!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Ihr sagt hier alle was er für einen Anker nehmen soll, aber keiner hat irgend was zum Einsatzgebiet gesagt.

Der TE hat geschrieben das sein Haupteinsatzgebiet Weser und Schweden ist.

Bin zwar noch nie auf der Weser gefahren und kenne die Strömung jetzt nicht, aber an einem Strom sieht das mit dem Anker schon wieder ganz anders aus als auf einem See. Am Rhein ist es z.B auch Pflicht zwei Anker dabei zu haben.

Ich würde sagen hier hilft nur Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## bootszander (20. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Hallo Frank. Das stimmt so aber nicht. Ich habe gestern um 16 uhr 59 mit kurzen worten alles gesagt.

Wir angler haben das problem das wir die ankerleine so kurz wie möglich halten müssen um nicht zu viel rechts und links getrieben zu werden, durch schiffe und böigen wind. Auch wenn wind und strömung gegensätzlich sind wird ein vernünftiges angeln manchmal kaum noch möglich. Daher konnte ich feststellen das mein beschriebener ankertyp sich am rhein am besten eignet, weil ich hier das kürzeste ankerseil anwenden kann. Und Philip angelt nahezu in einem identischen fluss. Und im meer brauchen wir eh eine viel längere ankerleine.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Das stimmt zwar alles was du schreibst, nur will er in Schweden auf einem großen See angeln. Der Untergrund spielt dabei ja auch eine große Rolle.
Wenn ich auf dem Fluss ankern möchte, kann es sein das schon ein kleiner hält weil er sich eventuell in den Steinen einhakt, am See mit einem Schlammigen Untergrund braucht man was anderes. Es gibt ja nicht umsonst unterschiedliche Ankerformen.
Klar ist das alles Relativ, aber man kann ja nur von der Regel ausgehen und ob es dann reicht wird sich zeigen.

Ich habe zum Beispiel nur zwei Klappanker mit je 30 Meter Leine. Einer mit 7,5 Kg und der andere ist noch kleiner. Bin bisher immer zurecht gekommen.

Das ist aber das was ich meine, mit zweien liege ich wesentlich besser und man müsste den Untergrund kennen um eine genaue Aussage machen zu können.  Am Rhein sind eh zwei Pflicht und wie es jetzt an der Weser ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn der See sehr Tief ist, kannst du Ankern eh vergessen. So viel Leine kann man gar nicht mit an Bord nehmen. Und wenn er nicht so Tief ist, würde in den meisten Fällen auch ein Dicker Stein reichen. Aber es kommt halt auch immer auf die Wetterverhältnisse, Schiffsverkehr, Strömung u.s.w an. Da man aber nicht alles mit nehmen kann, wäre meine Empfehlung auf einem kleinen Boot auf jeden Fall zwei Anker.


----------



## Philipzelle (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

So, ich habe mich für einen 6 kg faltanker mit einer massiven 2m Kette und 30m 10mm starkem Seil entschieden. Nun werde ich es einfach mal testen! 
Denke das wird schon! Danke, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

sollte in meinen Augen klappen - berichte dann mal!


----------



## Fidde (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

10mm Seil halte ich für sehr dünn, nicht weil´s nicht hält, sondern es greift sich nicht so gut beim Hochholen.


----------



## zokker (24. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Ach, zu späht, jetzt hast schon gekauft. Ich hätte was ganz umsonst. 

Der sollte halten. 






und das Kettchen wäre auch noch dabei.





Gruß#h


----------



## bootszander (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anker für ein linder aluboot*

Zokker alter scherzbold?  Ja die meisten fangen mit dem faltanker an, so wie leider auch ich. Zu erst dachte ich er müßte größer sein um besser halten zu können. Aber auch das brachte nicht den erwünschten erfolg. So probierte ich noch andere anker bis ich dann zum M-anker kam und der war dann der richtige für mich. Wenn ich diesen auslege, mich zurück treiben lasse im rhein und donau wo ich zumeist angel und dort sich sofort eingräbt und ich mich dann wieder zurückziehe habe ich die kürzeste entfernung, boot-anker. Und der hält. Trotz alle dem kommt es noch vor das ein großeses schiff und ungünstiger wind mich ab und an an die steinschüttung drückt. Aber dafür haben wir ja ein alluboot. 

Hierzu: einem kollegen zeigte ich eine gute zanderstelle im rhein. Wir fingen 5 zander in einer std. Dann fuhren wir wieder zu unseren frauen die derweil schon ein feuer auf einer sandbank für die nacht und einen zander machten. Als er mit seinem boot dort mal hin fuhr fing er keinen einzigen zander. Warum, er hatte einen anderen anker und ein polyesterboot, somit ankerte er zu weit vom ufer weg.

Auf dem meer wenn ich auf plattfische angel gräbt er sich topp in den sandboden. Und für die dorsche lasse ich mich eh treiben und beobachte mein echolot. Hier benötige ich den anker, was zum glück noch nicht vorgekommen ist nur zur sicherheit wenn mal mein motor ausfallen würde. 

So, er hat sich für den faltanker entschieden. Mal sehen ob er dabei bleibt?

Eigentlich zeigt uns das bild vom zokker schon welcher anker gut ist? Denn frachtschiffe verwenden diese.


----------

